# Tracking Deer onto other land, thoughts?



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Was wondering how you guys feel about tracking deer onto other land after shooting it. 
I am the kind of person that would respect someone tracking a deer that they shot and had to come across my land and I would want that respect likewise.
Was wondering what you guys think. Is it right or wrong?
What if you just cant get the permission from the land owner because of the situation? 
What kind of stories do you guys have?
I know some land owners can get very territorial and really threaten you but you dont want the animal to go to waste.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just going to sit back and enjoy this one.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

I would help the hunter find his deer. Might need the same kind hand held out to me one day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the only option you really have is to contact the odnr. and see if they will send someone out to talk to the land owner. they just dont have the manpower to send someone out every time someone calls. it is a crime to tresspass, please dont do it. if you get caught it gives all hunters a black eye. and slob hunters is the reason alot of people has a problem with hunters in the first place.

i do think it is bad that the game goes to waste. but you would be surprized to know just how many people would go hunt on someones land, and just say they were looking for a wounded deer if they got caught. if they were allowed to cross the property line looking for there game. and as long as the laws protect the property owners rights, which i think they should. then i think we should do everything legal to try and retrieve the game. but if the land owner says no, then we as hunters should respect his rights.

if someone asked to go on my land to search for a wounded deer, not only would i give them permission, but i would assist if i could. but i think the land owner should have that right. i think big goverment has taken enough of our rights away. i mean if wall mart wants to build a new store, and they need your land, and you dont want to sell that land. they just come in and condem the land and pay you what they want to for the land. and say its for progress. years ago they would do that if they needed to build a dam someplace or a new road or something like that. now they do it for private businesses. i think we should all support the land owners rights. even if we dont like some of the land owners.

but think about this. how would you like to own alittle land, and you had managed it for prime deer hunting. and every time you went out you caught somebody tracking a wounded deer, and the law had gave him the right to do so. do you think that would be fair to the person that bought and paid for the land, and planted crops for the deer?? this is all just my opinion and not meant to start a war on here.
sherman


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Just simply go ask the land owner if you can track a deer onto their property and thank them. If they say no, then about face and walk away. That's really about all you can do. They may or may not go harvest it themselves but don't trespass to get it. 

We tracked a wounded deer that crossed property lines last Nov in WV. We were hunting a friends farm and one guy got shooting. The had blood up to and under the perimeter fence. Now there's apparently some bad blood between my friends family and this neighbor and my buddy was freaking out. Once we got him to his senses we went and knocked on the door to talk to the guy. 

Turns out he wasn't a bad guy at all. We spoke for a bit then he let us finish tracking the deer. I thought my buddy was going to have a heart attack. Sadly we never recovered the deer, lost the blood trail after it crossed a road and creek. 

So in short, just ask, what's the worst they say? NO. ok, move on thanks for your time. Also, I would update the land owner whether or not you were able to recover the deer.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The law should be as is; we can't provide the public an excuse to violate constitutional property rights.

I've recovered deer on adjacent properties and rarely have any issues...usually they help. I try to get to know the neighbors and let them know who I am and that I will be hunting. 

I know there are instances where an animal goes to waste because of refusal of a landowner. However, I doubt it attributes to a large amount of animals and isn't common practice. 

It is tough here in OH and even more important neighbors and people work together. We have such small parcels of property animals cross boundy lines often unlike some other states.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Quick story about this thread.....three years ago shot a good buck opening day of gun season that had been pushed onto my property....shot him perfect but he had ran across the creek up the hill and died onto the other side. It literally fell in the mix between our property, the next guys property and state ground. A trifecta if you will. I went to the one landowners house and recieved permission from him.....went to the local place and gained permission for state ground.....followed the blood trail from where I shot him across the creek, up the hill and boom right where i thought there he was. Well there was also two guys standing over top my buck field dressing him and put his tag on him as well. Freaakkeeddd out. Dude tried telling me oh I shot this buck and blah blah....I was like dude the blood trail is a dead giveaway bro it leads right back onto my land where I shot him. We went back and forth and finally I called ODNR.....he said there isnt anything he can do about it because the tag was already put on the buck. Put a realllllll bad taste in my mouth about the odnr after that. You always hafta ask for permission no matter what.....just sometimes it'll come back and bite you in the ass big time!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Quick story about this thread.....three years ago shot a good buck opening day of gun season that had been pushed onto my property....shot him perfect but he had ran across the creek up the hill and died onto the other side. It literally fell in the mix between our property, the next guys property and state ground. A trifecta if you will. I went to the one landowners house and recieved permission from him.....went to the local place and gained permission for state ground.....followed the blood trail from where I shot him across the creek, up the hill and boom right where i thought there he was. Well there was also two guys standing over top my buck field dressing him and put his tag on him as well. Freaakkeeddd out. Dude tried telling me oh I shot this buck and blah blah....I was like dude the blood trail is a dead giveaway bro it leads right back onto my land where I shot him. We went back and forth and finally I called ODNR.....he said there isnt anything he can do about it because the tag was already put on the buck. Put a realllllll bad taste in my mouth about the odnr after that. You always hafta ask for permission no matter what.....just sometimes it'll come back and bite you in the ass big time!


How are you sure the guy didn't see your deer walking along and put another slug into him?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunatly, I lost a deer last weekend to this very reason. It was a doe, she jumped the string on me, and I hit her a little further back than what I would have liked. Searched for her for 6.5 hours until I determined that she had crossed on to another landowner's property. I was with the landowner of the land I was hunting on and suggested that I go knock on the landowner's door to ask for permission to retrieve the deer. My landowner said to not even go over there due to the fact that the neighbor's are big anti-hunters. He said that this has happened in the past and they will not let anyone on their land, even to track a wounded deer. So unfortunatly, the doe probably became coyote bait. I'm not hating against the landowner, he worked hard and earned the property he owns, but I just don't like seeing a deer, or any animal go to waste when it does not have to.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hear stories like yours over the years scum frog and I always wonder what kind of people are these guys? Who would want to tag somebody else's buck

I once shot an 8 pointer last day of blackpowder season.....I took a poor shot that I wouldn't take today (I was 19 years old) - the buck jumped up from a deadfall mid-way up a ridge in SE OH while I was still hunting the low side. He ran full blast right down the ridge at me, jumped the fence and crossed the pasture; I pulled up and shot at him broadside on the dead run. All I saw was smoke and he never slowed...I thought I missed for certain until I saw crimson all the way up the other side. I reloaded and took up the trail cautiously...the blood wasn't lung blood and he went 350 yards and made it over the neighbors fence. I could see he had trouble with the fence, but made it over.

I walked back to my truck and drove up to the landowner's house (ground I hunted). He made a couple phone calls to his neighbor and we hopped in his truck and headed over to the farm my deer was on. Just as we pull into the farm his phone rings...it is the landowner saying his boys have located my buck, field dressed it and were in process of dragging it to the blue gate by the back cattle barn! They were on the property hunting and actually saw my buck across the ridge and watched him go down a couple times before expiring..they heard my shot too. By the time we reached the back cattle barn his 3 sons (all grown men) were within 50 yards of the gate dragging my filed dressed buck to us! They loaded it right into the truck and I tagged it then (please spare me with the "you know the deer must b tagged prior to moving" comments; I tagged the buck at the first opportunity and they were being very nice).

Now I was surprised as heck and wouldn't expect this kind of welcome (I still wasn't allowed to hunt over there), but I just don't understand people that leave an animal to waste or steal somebody elses deer??? Mind you the buck in my story was a typical 2 year old so it was not a trophy, but I don't think it would have mattered.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> How are you sure the guy didn't see your deer walking along and put another slug into him?



Trust me I would have thought the same....until the guys admitted they never shot the deer and I looked at both sides of the buck to verify it was mine and there was an entrance and exit shot....my shot that I had put on the buck. Thats it. But yes they openly admitted that they didnt shoot the buck and because it was on there property....which it wasnt there property it was permission they had to hunt. 

You know them stories you hear on one hunter shooting another.....I literally had that exact feeling watching them drag my buck away when the dnr said nothing they can do about it......to make things worse....walking back to my truck 6 does ran not even 20 yards in front of me out of the woods across a mowed path and into the woods again and I couldnt even pull up to shoot....another kick in the u know what...

This reason though is why I only hunt certain properties anymore.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

It is our responsibility as Hunters to do everything we can do to retrieve the animal. If the landowner will not give permission call Odnr if they have manpower available they will assist, they have legal rights to enter property without permission. If they are too busy my next call would be to the Sherrif, not sure but i bet they woud assist. Again we as hunters need to exhaust all options before leting the deer go to wast. I would NEVER accept a no from the land owner and just give up. Just my 2 cents


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

some years back, we were hunting on state property. my 16 yr old son shot a deer. he didnt make the greatest shot, but it was still a kill shot. but doing what i had taught him he waited about 15 min then started tracking the deer. it went in some thick stuff, he started through. he heard a shot just ahead of him. he went on through the thick stuff. there stood 2 men looking down at the deer. they said it came walking out and they shot it in the head. and the deer had been shot in the head. but you could tell from the dirt being blown out around its head, that they had shot the deer laying on the ground. my son was alittle upset. i told him anybody that would take a deer from a 16 yr old kid needed it alot worse than he did. he was ok with that but he still didnt like it.

our law in indiana reads the last person to shoot the deer before it goes down, gets the deer. and there was just no way to prove they shot the deer after it went down.

if i shot a wounded deer that was hit good and a young hunter came tracking it, i would let them have the deer. i wouldnt take a deer even if it was legaly mine from one of our young hunters.
sherman


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

You never have any issues if you find out before you need to track one whether the neighbors care about retrieving game. Most of the neighbors are in my cell phone when I hunt for just such a scenario. I figure with all the time put in to put up stands, scouting and the like. 5 mins on the phone or talking to the neighbor sure goes a long way to securing the harvest in such scenarios. Plus the added bonus that it often leads to permission to hunt new lands. Always know the neighbors!

I must admit to one though where a buck in its last dying act jumped the fence onto a property I did not know the owner as it recently sold. Its hind hoof was sticking through the fence so I felt I had a right to drag the rest of it back on to our property without calling  

Most people do not care and rather you take it than leave a dead deer on their property.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Where I hunt, most of the neighbors couldn't care less. If we shoot one we track it where ever it goes.These families are hunters or allow hunting. It's kind of nice but as we all age some of the properties are changing hands. So far, so good. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I would like to address a couple of points here. 
First, animals do not "go to waste". How many times have you been in the woods and seen the piles of animals that die of natural causes, fatal shots where the deer wasn't recovered, winter kill, etc. Me neither. Coyotes, and possums, and *****, and skunks, and beetles, and flys, and worms gotta eat too you know.

Second, DO NOT Trespass! If you are trailing a deer that has been shot with bow or gun, you probably have your hunting implement with you. That turns a simple trespass charge with a $50-150 fine into hunting without permission.

Taken from Ohio hunting regs 2011-2012.
&#8221;&#8221;The Penalty for Hunting
Without Written Permission
The maximum penalty for hunting without
written permission of the landowner
for a first offense is 60 days in jail and a
$500 fine. The maximum penalty for a second
offense is 90 days in jail and a $750
fine.
A person must carry written permission
(see Page 4) at all times while engaging
in hunting or trapping on private land and
exhibit it upon request to a state wildlife
officer, sheriff, deputy sheriff, police officer,
other law enforcement officer, owner
of the land, or the landowner&#8217;s authorized
agent.""

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/pub085.pdf

Big difference.
Be a responsible hunter. Get permission or stay off the property.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice replies guys, thats the kind of info I was looking for and not a bunch of negative feedback.
I know the animal will not go to waste, I guess its just a phrase, you know, you are out there spending your time hunting and you shoot a deer and never recover it. You just think "man that was a waste" 
Thanks Huntinbull for the legal description.
I am with you guys, if I were hunting and a deer came over the hill and fell in front of me, I would think that someone just shot it and should be coming along to get it.
If another hunter came along and they were tracking I would probably help them out. 
We used to have land down by Freeport OH and the adjacent lands weren't hunted very much while we were down there. We also had a land locked property that the owner had to go through our driveway to get to so there wasnt a problem hunting his lot.
However, we do not have that land anymore and I may be stuck hunting more public areas around smaller lands up here in Akron. 
Just getting some thoughts.
Thanks everyone and good luck this year.


----------

